# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج Foxit Reader 5.3.0.0423 : البرنامج الرائع والمميز لتشغيل ملفات PDF

## نورة الوادي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *  * البرنامج الرائع والمميز لتشغيل ملفات PDF*   *Foxit Reader 5.3.0.0423*   *صورة البرنامج*      *وصف البرنامج  يعتبر من أفضل برامج تشغيل ملفات PDF حيث يتميز بسرعة ادائه وصغر حجمه والقراءة الواضحة ،خاصة عندما يحتوي الملف على صور ورسومات *   PDF files are widely used for their high  compression and increased quality when it comes to containing images,  forms or formatted texts. And since Windows does not provide native  support for this format, a specialized application is required to access  their contents, such as Foxit Reader.    * توافق البرنامج*    Windows 2K / XP / 2003 / Vista / 2008 / Vista64 / 7 / 7 x64   *تحميل البرنامج*   رابط سريع جداً   Size : 14.0 Mb  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  سبحان الله وبحمده  .... سبحان الله العظيم   في أمان الله

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك

----------


## نورة الوادي

شكرا على مروركم العطر 
وترقبوا البرامج الجديدة والحصرية

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## نورة الوادي

شكراً على مروركم العطر
ترقبوا البرامج الجديدة ان شاء الله

----------

